# Got'er done, Missouri Turkey



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Fun hunt/long season

First one since my wife and I bought my childhood home/land. The ol'man would be smiling.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice turkey there.
So when is to coming to the dinner table?

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Your dad is smiling. Congrats on the childhood home and land. The turkey is a fun bonus. Nice one!

I would like to know about your home place and how it all came to be for you. Good work.


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Bret said:


> Your dad is smiling. Congrats on the childhood home and land. The turkey is a fun bonus. Nice one!
> 
> I would like to know about your home place and how it all came to be for you. Good work.


My dad came down with a rare small cell cancer back in 2012, 9 months later he was gone. Mom couldn't tak care of the place by herself so my wife and I figured why not buy it and move back to our hometown and out of the city. Been here since November 2012. Had our baby boy the following November and restored the house since then. It's only 35 acres but there is a possibility for more later on.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Health, wealth and happiness at your home always. Keep on the trail. All the best.


----------

